# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  > [SOLVED] What do {  } brackets mean when they encompass a function?

## BedeviledByBrackets

What do {  } brackets mean when they encompass a function?

The following function, which works when the spreadsheet is opened, is in a
spreadsheet I inherited.  If you arrow onto the cell containing this function
it shows up just as shown below:

{=SUM(IF(H$8:H$27="+",$F$8:$F$27,0))}

once the cell containing the function is doubleclicked the, the function
then looks like:  =SUM(IF(H$8:H$27="+",$F$8:$F$27,0))
and when 'enter' is pressed the cell reads:  #VALUE!

If the same cell is double-clicked to go into edit mode and the brackets are
added at the front and rear of the function, just as shown above, after
'enter' is pressed the cell reads:  =SUM(IF(H$8:H$27="-",$F$8:$F$27,0))

I've used various functions quite a bit, but have never seen this before.

----------


## Elkar

The brackets indicate an Array Formula.  It changes how Excel handles the
calculations.  To enter an array formula, use the key combination
CTRL-SHIFT-ENTER rather than just Enter.

HTH,
Elkar


"BedeviledByBrackets" wrote:

> What do {  } brackets mean when they encompass a function?
>
> The following function, which works when the spreadsheet is opened, is in a
> spreadsheet I inherited.  If you arrow onto the cell containing this function
> it shows up just as shown below:
>
> {=SUM(IF(H$8:H$27="+",$F$8:$F$27,0))}
>
> once the cell containing the function is doubleclicked the, the function
> then looks like:  =SUM(IF(H$8:H$27="+",$F$8:$F$27,0))
> and when 'enter' is pressed the cell reads:  #VALUE!
>
> If the same cell is double-clicked to go into edit mode and the brackets are
> added at the front and rear of the function, just as shown above, after
> 'enter' is pressed the cell reads:  =SUM(IF(H$8:H$27="-",$F$8:$F$27,0))
>
> I've used various functions quite a bit, but have never seen this before.

----------


## vandenberg p

Hello:

It is an array formula, the brackets are added by Excel when you enter
the formula by using <shift><cntrl><enter>.

You can read about array formulas in the help file.

Pieter Vandenberg

BedeviledByBrackets <BedeviledByBrackets@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote:
: What do {  } brackets mean when they encompass a function?

: The following function, which works when the spreadsheet is opened, is in a
: spreadsheet I inherited.  If you arrow onto the cell containing this function
: it shows up just as shown below:

: {=SUM(IF(H$8:H$27="+",$F$8:$F$27,0))}

: once the cell containing the function is doubleclicked the, the function
: then looks like:  =SUM(IF(H$8:H$27="+",$F$8:$F$27,0))
: and when 'enter' is pressed the cell reads:  #VALUE!

: If the same cell is double-clicked to go into edit mode and the brackets are
: added at the front and rear of the function, just as shown above, after
: 'enter' is pressed the cell reads:  =SUM(IF(H$8:H$27="-",$F$8:$F$27,0))

: I've used various functions quite a bit, but have never seen this before.

----------


## JMB

Chip also has a discussion about array formulas.

http://www.cpearson.com/excel/array.htm

"BedeviledByBrackets" wrote:

> What do {  } brackets mean when they encompass a function?
>
> The following function, which works when the spreadsheet is opened, is in a
> spreadsheet I inherited.  If you arrow onto the cell containing this function
> it shows up just as shown below:
>
> {=SUM(IF(H$8:H$27="+",$F$8:$F$27,0))}
>
> once the cell containing the function is doubleclicked the, the function
> then looks like:  =SUM(IF(H$8:H$27="+",$F$8:$F$27,0))
> and when 'enter' is pressed the cell reads:  #VALUE!
>
> If the same cell is double-clicked to go into edit mode and the brackets are
> added at the front and rear of the function, just as shown above, after
> 'enter' is pressed the cell reads:  =SUM(IF(H$8:H$27="-",$F$8:$F$27,0))
>
> I've used various functions quite a bit, but have never seen this before.

----------

